# What's the easiest way of fastening the base of a storage cabinet to concrete floor?



## dbrode1 (Apr 22, 2011)

I've used concrete nails in the past, but don't like them. How about Liquid Nails?

Thanks....


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

I've used liquid nails to keep base cabinets from sliding around & it has worked fine.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

dbrode1 said:


> I've used concrete nails in the past, but don't like them. How about Liquid Nails?
> 
> Thanks....


If you are not going to move the cabinet, I would suggest Tapcon Concrete Screws, and I've also used Household Goop to glue smaller items to concrete.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Is you cabinet against the wall? If so just fasten to wall with a few screws thru the nail rail. The weight will keep it from moving so no fastening to floor would be needed.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

I will 2nd James . 
Most concrete floors are not flat and it's just about always high at the wall,just shim the cabinet and put in a screw or two into the wall stud should keep the cabinet in place and the toe kick should support the cabinet..you don't want to screw it down to the floor the norm because you don't want to rack the cabinet, or pull the joints free, some put down a 2 x 4 and glue/screw it down to the concrete floor inside of the case walls and then finish nail the case to it, when you don't have a wall to anchor it in place.

========



jlord said:


> Is you cabinet against the wall? If so just fasten to wall with a few screws thru the nail rail. The weight will keep it from moving so no fastening to floor would be needed.


----------

